# piatto cupo



## tie-break

Salve a tutti, 
vorrei sapere se anche dalle vostre parti si puo' dire "piatto cupo" per indicare un piatto fondo.
Credo che sia una particolarità della mia zona (Marche), ma vorrei averne una conferma.

Grazie


----------



## Lello4ever

Personalmente non l'ho mai sentito.

Ps ma oggi hai la fissa delle particolarità marchigiane?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Si dice anche nel Lazio, preferibilmente tra le nonne, ché suona un po' antico.


----------



## licetta

Ciao,
sono di San Benedetto del Tronto (Marche). Anche qui si usa il termine piatto cupo.

Ciao Licetta


----------



## claudine2006

Interessante, non l'avevo mai sentito prima.


----------



## tie-break

Grazie a tutti


----------



## bubu7

_Piatto cupo _per _piatto fondo _non ci deve stupire ché il significato principe dell'aggettivo _cupo_ è proprio 'profondo'.
Il GRADIT riporta, sotto la voce _cupo_, colla marca d'uso _Regionale_ e l'indicazione _centromeridionale_ l'accezione con la seguente definizione: "di recipiente, profondamente incavato_: tazza cupa_".


----------



## furs

Finalmente ho imparato il significato dello scioglilingua che avevo imparato da bambino -- in un piatto poco cupo poco pepe cape......
\


----------



## Necsus

bubu7 said:


> _Piatto cupo _per _piatto fondo _non ci deve stupire ché il significato principe dell'aggettivo _cupo_ è proprio 'profondo'.
> Il GRADIT riporta, sotto la voce _cupo_, colla marca d'uso _Regionale_ e l'indicazione _centromeridionale_ l'accezione con la seguente definizione: "di recipiente, profondamente incavato_: tazza cupa_".


Il Garzanti dà proprio come primo significato (se non unico) di _cupo_:
*1* profondo, molto incassato: _pozzo cupo_; _valle cupa_ ' (_region_.) fondo, concavo: _piatto cupo_ 
*2* (_estens_.) oscuro, tenebroso: _notte_, _foresta cupa_ 

E da qui mi viene in mente una parola una volta abbastanza usata, 'semicupio', e semisconosciuta oggi, probabilmente per la scomparsa delle 'vasche da bagno in cui ci si immerge parzialmente stando seduti'. Dal lat. mediev. _semicupiu(m)_, comp. del lat. _sìmi-_ 'semi-' e un deriv. di _cu¯pa_ 'botte, recipiente' (sempre Garzanti).


----------



## MAVERIK

Mai sentito dire in vita mia .


----------



## Gimuto

Io lo conosco solo grazie ad una filastrocca che recita qualcosa come "In un coppo/poco cupo....", ma dalle mie parti mai sentito.


----------



## BolleBlu

Ciao a tutti!
Conosco l'espressione _piatto cupo_, e anche lo scioglilingua, ma in Liguria non si usa. Non l'ho mai sentito dire nemmeno in Toscana.
BB


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Non so dove, ma da qualche parte devo averlo sentito; sembra anche a me un cosa "da nonne" e se mi capita di sentirlo, so su subito di cosa si tratta, ma normalmente userei l'aggettivo "fondo".


----------



## Sicanius

Non l'ho mai sentito dire nemmeno io... 
Se mi parlassero di un 'piatto cupo' penserei ad un piatto con qualcosa di inquietante, minaccioso o triste...


----------



## elisatbd

Io l'ho sentito. Ho sempre utilizzato piatto fondo, ma sempre saputo che fosse piu' corretto dire piatto cupo.


----------



## Malakya

I miei nonni (pugliesi) dicono "piatto cupputo", non avevo mai fatto caso alla derivazione da "cupo", ma adesso pensandoci...
Comunque in Piemonte non l'ho mai sentito dire.


----------



## valy822

Al massimo noi diciamo _accupput_ quando intendiamo il piatto fondo....qualche collegamento?!..ma _cupo_ proprio mai sentito.


----------



## Sicanius

Malakya said:


> I miei nonni (pugliesi) dicono "piatto cupputo", non avevo mai fatto caso alla derivazione da "cupo", ma adesso pensandoci...
> Comunque in Piemonte non l'ho mai sentito dire.



Anche in siciliano (almeno dalla mie parti si dice così) "piattu cupputu"... forse i tuoi nonni sono del Salento che ha una dialetto molto simile al siciliano? ...solo per curiosità...

S.


----------



## Ilaria-hap

Buongiorno a tutti,

io sono toscana, e questa espressione è per me molto familiare! 
E' usata soprattutto dalle persone di una certa età (le mie nonne la usano ancora!)

Un saluto,

Ilaria.


----------



## irene.acler

In Trentino non si usa.


----------



## pomar

Io sono sarda e personalmente dico piatto fondo, ma i miei genitori dicono spesso piatto cupo.
Non credo sia tanto una questione di regione, ma di generazione.


----------



## Mariano50

Credo di conoscere bene il motivo! Nel Sardo del Campidano viene chiamato "prattu accupau", la translazione non provoca problemi...

Saludus!


----------



## raffavita

tie-break said:


> Salve a tutti,
> vorrei sapere se anche dalle vostre parti si puo' dire "piatto cupo" per indicare un piatto fondo.
> Credo che sia una particolarità della mia zona (Marche), ma vorrei averne una conferma.
> 
> Grazie


 
Ciao tie-break,
prima ancora di leggere il thread, sapevo che eri marchigiano.
Io sono di Ancona e qui a ROma mi prendono sempre in giro perché dico "piatto cupo" invece di "piatto fondo."
Raffa


----------

